# 65 GTO Transmission and Clutch



## adamrysz87 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello, I bought beautiful GTO 65, 455 engine at an auction, but someone replaced the clutch, flywheel, maybe transmission? Now the clutch release bearing is too far from the clutch and I need to order a higher clutch (I think so, unless the problem is with the transission).

What should I order for this transmission?

Thank you in advance for answering.








Number LOT 28L109774


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Maybe something as simple as the correct throw-out bearing.
Jim will jump in here soon.

And welcome from Sunny San Diego, where todays temperature was 28* C or 82 F.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I think Eds on the right track ....by possibly being the wrong height throw out bearing...
but
I see a bigger issue possibly
that looks like a chevy service replacement throw out arm/fork ..73 n up .. 
it has the flared side {looks like yours may be } whats the part number stamped in it ??

they were sold as PONTIAC hd replacement for years... NOT
if I remember correctly they have different arc to them ,
and the adjustment rod tip/end coming off the bellcrank/zbar 
wont reach the cup/contact spot , on the chevy clutch fork
and you wont get enuf PUSH out of the clutch pedal...

Scott
I will get pictures tomorrow I have both .... 
a real 65-72 PONTIAC nos gm original "? #9787069 ?" brain fade its late 
and a chevy flareside they usually started their part number with a 3 or later years a 1 
I can set side by side


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

oh nice 2 groove M-20 68 Pontiac = 2 in vin tranny .... Los Angeles ?? = L
june 20 68 build


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I almost bought the wrong fork also had to research it some more to find the Pontiac one.


----------



## adamrysz87 (Nov 14, 2021)

Thanks for the answers.

What mean 2 groove on transmission ?

Clutch fork part number 5014090
















Ball stud = 2,4 cm (0,94 in)









When assembled (flywheel + clutch + guard), 
1.7 cm (0.67 in) is missing for clutch release bearing









Below the clutch. 
Previously, Centerforce II was installed (I found by google in the past sale of this car with a description of the equipment). Now there is LUK ... does it fit?
















Another problem with the flywheel...
teeth (there are 166) do not match the starter.
























this should all match the 455 engine (is that engine code?)


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The throw out bearings come in different lengths and faces depending on clutch type. Sounds like you have the short throwout bearing and it is not pushing in on the pressure plate fingers. I see McLeod? McClead seems to use the short throwout bearing - they did the same thing to me and I had to pull the trans again to replace it.

Pics show the differences of height and face.

You want to make sure you have a Pontiac clutch fork. DO NOT use the universal fork that says it will fit Chevrolet, Pontiac, Olds, etc.. Not the correct bend, does not hold the throwout bearing collar correctly, and does not fit the bellhousing clutch ball correctly - and yours looks to be modified as well.

So purchase a specific Pontiac clutch fork from a reputable supplier like Ames.

I purchased an aftermarket adjustable clutch fork pivot ball and did have to grind/shape it to fit the clutch fork. It was too wide/broad as I recall, and did not seat well into the socket on the fork. Might be what appears to be on your pivot ball? Just make sure it seats in the socket well. The Generic clutch fork did not sit well on the ball as I recall the socket was shallow - not like the Pontiac fork.

Not sure what flywheel you have. The Hays, and most aftermarket steel flywheels have a dual bolt pattern, 10.5" and 11". They are also "neutral" balanced while the Pontiac cast flywheel is not, the harmonic balancer is. You may experience engine vibration with a neutral balanced flywheel.

166 teeth on the ring gear is correct. May be a wrong starter or someone used the automatic flexplate shims under the flywheel and it is moved out. Looks like the automatic bolts may have been used seeing the star washers under the heads.

Make sure the bolts holding the flywheel are below the surface of the face - otherwise the bolt heads will hit the clutch disc springs.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

That's a picture of my McLeod clutch, ya that clutch pivot doesn't look right mine is more bullet shaped, pointer. Like I said I almost fell for the generic fork and I ditched my adjustable pivot for a fixed one but still have it in my box of miscellaneous parts for sale on CR.


----------



## adamrysz87 (Nov 14, 2021)

ball stud seems correct









The throw out bearings are 32 cm high (1 1/4 in). *B*earing is not enough, even if I buy a higher 1 3/4 in.
Missing 1.7 cm (0.67 in).










Are there different pressure plate heights? This one is 5 cm (2 in)









The flywheel flange is not too high?
On the internet, I found flywheels with teeth closer to the engine


----------



## adamrysz87 (Nov 14, 2021)

Bolts holding the flywheel are below the surface of the face.









Flywheel diameter = 35,5 cm (14 in), correctly ?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm no expert by any means but just throwing out some things that might help, here are some instructions I got from my trans builder for setting the clutch up and a picture of my old adjustable pivot...yours seems more mushroom headed and don't know if that's fitting right in the fork. Mines been working great for 4 years, I have an 11" PRW flywheel.


----------



## adamrysz87 (Nov 14, 2021)

Really, thanks for the answers, but I'm still confused.

What do you think, if I order parts from the Ames store, it will solve my problem?:

-R166HA
1965-75 MT HEAVY DUTY FLYWHEEL, ALL PONTIAC V-8 PLEASE CLICK ON DETAILS (AP)

- R165P
1964-72 CLUTCH KIT (Clutch + pressure plate +clutch throwout bearing) ALL 389 AND 400 C.I. ENGINES. ALSO FITS 1968-1969 350 C.I. 4-SPEED. PLEASE CLICK ON DETAILS (RP)
or
- R165W 1970 CLUTCH KIT, 455 C.I. ENGINE. PLEASE CLICK ON DETAILS. (RP)
which will be better?

- R167CM
1964-1977 CLUTCH FORK PIVOT BALL STUD, ALL MANUAL TRANSMISSION PONTIAC V-8 (GM)

- R167D
1964-1972 CLUTCH FORK (A-BODY) (RP / GM)


----------

